

YC: Please put 'top' link at the bottom - damir

With mobile browsers it painful to scroll all the way to the top to be able to click on 'New' link. Thanks.
======
aaronblohowiak
Use the "Feature Requests" link at the bottom of the listing page, please.

~~~
damir
Oh, sorry, didn't see it. Thanks.

------
Jebdm
Also, let us jump from nested comments to their parents.

